# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  The Lost Reef  - 225 Litros

## João David

Boa noite.

Iniciei-me há cerca de 2 anos na aquariofilia de água doce mas cedo percebi que o meu sonho era ter um aquário de recife.

Iniciei o meu percurso na água salgada por adquirir toda a bibliografia de referência, que li de fio a pavio. Passei horas em todos os foruns nacionais e internacionais e durante estes 2 anos fui criando uma imagem daquilo que desejava... imaginei o meu sonho.

Chegou a hora de criar o meu aquário de recife, que será maioritariamente para corais duros.

Conto com a vossa ajuda neste novo percurso  :yb663: 

Setup:

Aquário - 90x50x50 by Natural Aquario
Móvel - 90x50x95 by Natural Aquario
Calha - 150w HQI + 36w PLL by Natural Aquario
Sump: medida a decidir, talvez 70x40x35 com depósito de osmose.
Escumador: Bubble Magus NAC 7
Bomba de Retorno: Aquabee Up 2000/1
Circulação: Vortech mp10 ou mp40
Osmoregulador Tunze
Bomba doseadora: Bubble Magus BM T01 - Balling Light
Refractometro: Deltec
Sal: Reef Salt
Areia de Coral: 12 kg
Rocha Viva: cerca de 20kg

Seguem fotos do material já adquirido.

O móvel e o aquário:









Falta ainda construir a coluna seca, o que farei em breve. Será feita em vidro preto lacado e o mais pequena possível. As tubagens já estão em processo de aquisição. Por enquanto está assim:



Já comprei o pente da coluna seca:



Algum do material já adquirido:





O retorno será feito por dois Lilly Pipe Out Flow, um de cada lado do aquário.




Agradeço todos os comentários e sugestões e principalmente toda a ajuda que me poderem dar na escolha do material em falta.

Ainda há muito trabalho pela frente mas paciência é o que não me falta. Tudo será feito com muita calma.

Deixo-vos algumas perguntas iniciais:

Vortech MP10 ou MP40?
Que medidas escolheriam para a sump? com ou sem divisões?

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Ricardo Fernandes

> Deixo-vos algumas perguntas iniciais:
> 
> Vortech MP10 ou MP40?
> Que medidas escolheriam para a sump? com ou sem divisões?
> 
> Cumprimentos.


Olá João!

Do pouco que percebo vou tentar ajudar!
Em relação à circulação visto que vais dar preferência aos corais duros sem dúvida que a MP40 será a melhor opção!
Quanto á sump é melhor colocares divisões para te manter sempre a mesma altura de água na compartição do escumador, só assim poderás tirar melhor partido dele! 

Boa sorte para o projecto! :SbOk:

----------


## João David

Obrigado pelo comentário Ricardo Fernandes.

Para a sump tenho previsto algo deste género:





Terá o depósito de água de reposição do lado direito, e a sump propriamente dita terá apenas o quebra bolhas, sendo que a coluna de água no compartimento do escumador terá 26/27 cm de altura.

Alguma sugestão?

----------


## Ricardo Fernandes

Não sei qual será a altura ideal para o teu escumador, no meu caso são 23 cm no teu não sei se influência muito a altura. Como é que estás a pensar fazer a reposição da água? Manual ou através de sensor de nível?

----------


## João David

> Não sei qual será a altura ideal para o teu escumador, no meu caso são 23 cm no teu não sei se influência muito a altura. Como é que estás a pensar fazer a reposição da água? Manual ou através de sensor de nível?


Pelo que investiguei o Bubble Magus Nac7 pode funcionar com a coluna de água entre os 22 e os 29 cm pelo que optei pelos 26/27.

A reposição será feita por meio de um osmoregulador da Tunze (ainda a adquirir).

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Setup:

Aquário - 90x50x50 by Natural Aquario
Móvel - 95x50x50 by Natural Aquario

 :Olá: David desculpa a minha curiosidade e duvida, mas essa medidas 50x50 no áqua e móvel não me parece de acordo com as fotos ou é da minha vista. :Pracima: 
Cumps
José Santos

----------


## João David

> Setup:
> 
> Aquário - 90x50x50 by Natural Aquario
> Móvel - 95x50x50 by Natural Aquario
> 
> David desculpa a minha curiosidade e duvida, mas essa medidas 50x50 no áqua e móvel não me parece de acordo com as fotos ou é da minha vista.
> Cumps
> José Santos


Boa tarde Jose. O aquário tem exactamente 90 de comprimento, 50 de largura e 50 de altura. O móvel por sua vez tem 90 de comprimento, 50 de largura e 95 de altura.

De facto existe um erro notório na descrição. Vou alterar. Obrigado pelo alerta  :Pracima:

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

:Olá: David mais uma duvida e agora em relação á configuração da sump da direita para a esquerda 1º zona da reposição ok, 2º zona do escumador ok mas a seguir acho que tens de inverter a posição dos dois vidros, e o ultimo vidro a ficar um pouco acima da bomba de retorno, será que me estou a fazer entender :SbOk:

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

David, desculpa mais uma vez mas fui ver melhor a minha e em relação a essa ainda tenho mais um vidro no fim, mais baixo de todos, e este está mesmo um pouco acima da respectiva bomba de retorno. :SbSalut:

----------


## João David

> David, desculpa mais uma vez mas fui ver melhor a minha e em relação a essa ainda tenho mais um vidro no fim, mais baixo de todos, e este está mesmo um pouco acima da respectiva bomba de retorno.


Obrigado pela participação Jose.

Pretendia que a sump fosse o mais simples possível por isso optei por este modelo apenas com quebra bolhas para evitar que as mesmas subam ao aquário principal.

Qual a função desse vidro que falas?

----------


## João David

Aproveito também para perguntar se alguém me pode dar uma estimativa de qual será a área ocupada por uma coluna seca em que será colocado um durso stand pipe feito com tudo de 40mm  :Pracima:

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

> Qual a função desse vidro que falas?


Penso que será para establecer um nivel mais baixo que a zona do escumador, para se houver uma falha de luz e a agua subir demais não haver transbordo de água, é ai que eu tenho a boia de nivel e o termostato.

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Aconselho-te que ensaias tudo primeiro com água doce com tudo a funcionar e se está tudo estanque, e simules uma falha de luz para ver se não sai nada da sump.  :SbOk:

----------


## João David

> Aconselho-te que ensaias tudo primeiro com água doce com tudo a funcionar e se está tudo estanque, e simules uma falha de luz para ver se não sai nada da sump.


Tudo será testado com água doce antes de iniciar a montagem do layout.

A rocha viva já vem a caminho, amanhã devo te-la comigo  :Palmas:

----------


## João David

O aquário já se encontra em funcionamento desde dia 12 deste mês.

Deixo-vos algumas fotos do layout.









Resta ainda arrumar os cabos na zona técnica.

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Porque é que tens o aquecedor dentro do áqua principal?

----------


## João David

Os aquecedores estão no aquário principal provisoriamente. Anteriormente estavam na sump, mas permaneciam quase sempre ligados, então resolvi coloca-los onde estão para ver se se comportavam de forma diferente e, de facto, o tempo que passam ligados diminuiu significativamente.

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Tem um aspecto natural... gosto

----------


## João David

Venho pedir ajuda aos mais entendidos.

A rocha viva que utilizei nesta montagem, cerca de 15 kg, esteve um mês e meio a ciclar com forte circulação e com o escumador a trabalhar. Nos primeiro dias o escumador retirou da água alguma porcaria, nada de significativo. Após construir o layout liguei o escumador e ate agora a espuma produzida, mesmo no no topo do cone, tem estado sempre branca e limpa.

Será normal? Não seria de esperar notar alguma sujidade a ser eliminada pelo escumador?

----------

